# Odd Opportunity Coming Up



## Ranger (Aug 10, 2004)

Okay, I've got a weird situation coming up Thursday night. Our college minister asked me if I would present covenant theology to the college students in a 30 minute timeframe!!!! I told him that's ridiculous, but he said to just cover the basics over and against dispensationalism which he presented last week.

Any thoughts on how I should go about this endeavor of packing all of this into a 30 minute nugget?


----------



## wsw201 (Aug 10, 2004)

Since your a Baptist, why not use the chapter on the Covenants in the LBCF for the covenant side and just contrast that with the Dispensational's.


----------



## fredtgreco (Aug 10, 2004)

[quote:291109ee45="Ranger"]Okay, I've got a weird situation coming up Thursday night. Our college minister asked me if I would present covenant theology to the college students in a 30 minute timeframe!!!! I told him that's ridiculous, but he said to just cover the basics over and against dispensationalism which he presented last week.

Any thoughts on how I should go about this endeavor of packing all of this into a 30 minute nugget?[/quote:291109ee45]

Here are two very basic resources I put together. The first is a chart comparing the two systems from a neutral viewpoint. The second is a chart outlining the relationships between the covenants. Hope that helps.

http://gamecw.com/~trajan/Covenant/Covenant_Dispensational.pdf

http://gamecw.com/~trajan/Covenant/Covenant Chart.pdf


----------



## Ranger (Aug 10, 2004)

Thanks a ton guys. I was already planning on using the section on God's covenant in the LBCF already so thanks for confirming that thought. Also, thanks a ton fred, those resources look like just what I needed. Gracias.


----------



## Ranger (Aug 10, 2004)

I just wanted to thank you again Fred, I really think those charts will help by giving a visual of what all I am saying.


----------



## fredtgreco (Aug 10, 2004)

You are very welcome Kyle. If you need anything else as follow up, let me know. I have plenty of other stuff, but just tried to give you something you could use quickly.


----------



## SmokingFlax (Aug 10, 2004)

Hey Fred,

I grabbed a copy of these documents too...I love stuff like this. It helps me to put my thoughts in order.

Thanks.


----------



## fredtgreco (Aug 10, 2004)

Hey, they are there for the taking. Glad I could help. Eventually I may try and get my documents organized like Matt for inclusion on a web page.


----------



## Ranger (Aug 13, 2004)

Thanks so much, I just got back from the study. It turned into a 4 hour study session, since most of the people stayed with questions after the alloted 30 minutes.

Most people saw the inadequacies of dispensationalism, but those who had stronger dispensational roots eventually came around to seeing that it is covenants not dispensations that structure redemptive history. Thanks for your help.


----------

